# Wanted! Id1050 injectors, clutch, block brace, trigger kit etc



## tomg89 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi guys.

Before I spend a small fortune on all the parts I require for my RB26 build, I thought I’d post here incase there’s anyone with an abandoned project looking to sell up.

These are the parts I’ll be purchasing over the next week or so, so please give me a shout if you have any of it up for grabs

Injector dynamics ID1050 injectors
Clutch rated to at least 800hp
PRP block brace 
PRP trigger kit
ATI 1000hp harmonic balancer 
86.5mm forged pistons 
Forged rods 

Let me know if you have anything I may be interested in.

Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a brand new boost logic brace, if that’s any good to you.


----------

